# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Новая акция «Легкий старт»: «Домосед старт» для абонентов byfly со скидкой 23% на полгода

## ByFly

Белтелеком предлагает новую республиканскую акцию Легкий старт, воспользовавшись которой абоненты могут подключиться к тарифному плану Домосед старт в период с 09.11.2015 по 15.01.2016 на привлекательных условиях.
	Так, новым абонентам (физическим лицам), подключающимся к тарифному плану круглосуточного доступа в сеть Интернет без учета трафика Домосед старт,  предоставляется  скидка  23% на полгода. Таким образом, цена тарифного плана составит 87 000 белорусских рублей в месяц.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

